# driver for Radeon 9550XL 256MB



## abo (Aug 5, 2007)

Help!  I just moved to another city and my driver disc is with my household goods and they have not been delivered yet; I probably won't get them for another month.  I need the driver as soon as possible, because my display, etc., are a mess.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 5, 2007)

Download them from the ATI-AMD website. Probably shouldn't be using the driver on the disk anyway, they're usually pretty outdated.

http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html


----------



## abo (Aug 5, 2007)

*thank you*

I did as you said and now have a summer 2007 driver for my card and it works better than before- thanks for the help!  I now need help locating a driver for my Acer AL2223W LCD Monitor.  I went to the web site but Windows says that it cannot locate a better driver than the plug and play driver that it located.  My driver disc is not here yet...you know the rest.  Please help!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2007)

abo said:


> I did as you said and now have a summer 2007 driver for my card and it works better than before- thanks for the help!  I now need help locating a driver for my Acer AL2223W LCD Monitor.  I went to the web site but Windows says that it cannot locate a better driver than the plug and play driver that it located.  My driver disc is not here yet...you know the rest.  Please help!


As long as you can select the proper resolution, you don't really need the monitor driver. I have a widescreen 19" monitor, and just use the PnP Windows driver. Everything works fine.

Either way, I believe I found it.

ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/monitor/lcd/AL2223We_Vista_XP_Driver.zip


----------

